# Coral ID- Soft coral



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Any ideas as to what this is?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

So it was you posting this on the FB group eh?  I answered there too, but just in case: 

this is called cladiella sp......some call it a colt coral. Many species in the cladiella genus though.

z


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks pretty cool. Was that acquired locally?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

It comes in often enough. I grabbed one from Daniel at AK a few years ago, but it didn't do well ...i'm imagining it didn't like the environment it was in, which in my tank means lots of gorgonians and other more hardy softies.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Looks pretty cool. Was that acquired locally?


From NAFB - it was with their last shipment with the clams. There were 2. It was a bit distressed initially and i had it in a SPS tank by itself. I now moved it into the main display. Seems to be pretty happy.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

The clams have coloured nicely the last time I was there. I think I may have seen the "soft coral" while there but kinda went for the previous Aussie sps instead


----------

